# GE or Bradford White for a gas water heater?



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i was surprised to see only GE at HD and no Bradford White. perhaps Lowes. anyway, was wondering which is a better brand of the two.

thanks


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sure my opinion will meet with strong disagreement, but I don't think the brand name is what you need to look at. Most appliances are manufactured 1 of 2-3 companies, regardless of the name on them. I've got a Bradford White, and I recently replaced both elements & both thermostats with an "off the shelf" kit. Probably the same kit that goes in about a thousand other water heaters.

I think you need to be looking more closely at features, warranties and efficiency.


----------

